
Dell sold to Microsoft, Silver Lake for $24 billion: What it means for the PC - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/147646-dell-sold-to-microsoft-silver-lake-for-24-billion-what-it-means-for-the-pc
======
lutusp
This will probably kill the increasingly popular Linux-installed Dell models.

